# M is for MUD!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

:doh:doh! M has been done! ah well...:bowl:


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Now THAT is a mud bath done right!!! :

Angie


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness! She's even got a mud beard!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, I am sure there was a bath right after that picture was taken. Tilly looks fabulous even covered in mud!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tilly and Maggie could be partners in the mud.....


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We were at my daughter's place on the weekend - she just bought a home in a new subdivision. It was pouring rain on Saturday & the yard turned into mud just like in your picture. Both of my boys & her golden girl were covered in mud & we ended up the same!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

HeeHee - somehow I just knew when I saw the title "MUD" it was our Tilly! Well, mud baths are good for the skin, they say!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my...LOL!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks beautiful even covered with mud. She is enjoying her spa treatment day.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Love it!!! How fun is that!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Mud shots! Loved them.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

M is also for MESS!!! Yikes, that must of been fun to clean:yuck:. What a great picture of such a messy, yet very beautiful golden.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like Emma is having fun soaking in her mini mud bath spa. I love the expression on her face.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is some muddy dogs. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

More than one M...Yeah!! Mud is very Good for You! Great Shots!


----------

